# Stage 5/750R Pricing 2013 from SVM



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi as promised The Stage 5 / 750R conversion  £13695
Again menu listed for easy cross reference and comparisons

Again we offer as a complete package price with no hidden extras, New onto the market and to give you guys some extra choice we are offering two turbo styles at the same price , Torque monsters based on our Ball bearing IHI cores (for maximum Torque) or for the BHP crazy guys are our Garrett Hybrid ball bearing units Both styles utilise garret high performance waste gate capsules for accurate boost control
(a more in depth "turbo article" will follow)


For your perusal please find the Stg 5 / 750R dissected below 

•2x SVM Custom IHI or Garrett Hybrid Ball Bearing High performance Turbo unit
•2x Garrett High pressure waste gate capsules with billet alloy mounting brackets
•2x 76mm Stainless Turbo down pipes ( heat protected for extra safety)
•SVM Bar and plate twin intercoolers
•70 mm Alloy intercooler hard pipe kit
•70mm Silicon interconnecting couplers
•Full set of Intercooler Murray Hose Clamps
•2x SVM Turbo Large compressor Feed Suction Pipes
•6x ASNU 1050cc or 1100cc (your choice) fuel injectors ..(1100cc's will feed more power when required)
•2x 300l or 400l Fuel pumps (again we give you the choice)
•2x SVM 80mm Maf Pipes with Maf housings
•Twin K&N high flow air filters (as used on our 1200bhp conversions)
•SVM 90mm or 102mm 304 Stainless Exhaust System (life time warrantee) again your choice
•90mm or 102mm Silenced or None Silenced Y pipe (life time warrantee) again your choice
•Boost control adjustable from steering wheel (up to 4 can be configured)
•Various Bespoke Ignition and Timing maps
•Engine Oil & Filter change, A/C Re-Gas, Coolant Change, Brake Fluid Check, Multipoint Safety Inspection Carried out FOC
•Full valet road tested and set up,

Again after our "new move" we are able to offer greater savings within the market place. This magnificent Stage 5 / 750R Package costs £13,695 inc vat
Saving of over £1200  We also feel, having the Menu package pricing system makes for a very competitive deal,

SVM can offer many upgrades/variants on this 750R package, Engine builds, Cooling Products, Gearbox modifications, Clutch systems, Brakes and suspension packages, Wheel & Tyre Choices, Interior and exterior modifications many now with fantastic savings and a real chance to enjoy the SVM treatment first hand.


Warrantee applies to all our Labour (workmanship) and given on all the parts we fit  for added piece of mind.

Thank you ...many more Price restructured conversions "Menu" style will follow,:thumbsup: hope you guys have an easier time perusing 
kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great price and a great package!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Am I right in thinking this is all done on a standard engine? No forged rods etc
What sort of torque would this conversion be running?


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

TABZ said:


> Am I right in thinking this is all done on a standard engine? No forged rods etc
> What sort of torque would this conversion be running?


+1

How much extra is is to do circlips and forge the engine to max out the turbos for full torque?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

This is on OEM motor, I think torque is capped at 620ftlbs (maybe slightly less) but regardless of that it totally transforms the car. Where the stock blowers go flat at 5k ish the stage 2s just pull you through the rev range relentlessly, in terms of spool and drive-ability it remains as compliant as the day it rolled off the production line! 

I'm sure Kev or Amar will be along shortly to cofirm


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

TABZ said:


> Am I right in thinking this is all done on a standard engine? No forged rods etc
> What sort of torque would this conversion be running?


These engine conversion torques are set safe from individual engine data logged
SVM have a wealth of Tuning experience to get the best from your GTR

Engine Packages can be offered with any of our conversion's
Normally associated with or from level 5

Most of the Kit so to speak, can give much more than the engine allows
So the "tune has to be controlled"  Boost is restricted to peaking circa 1.5bar (The more you ask from the inertia the more Torque is produced)

When taking full advantage of the Turbo's. Rods are the first port of call
Power and Torque can be easily increased further.
2013 engine prices will be Released asap from a simple Rod upgrade
to Fully Blueprinted Forged 1600bhp Monster builds

kk


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

alloy said:


> This is on OEM motor, I think torque is capped at 620ftlbs (maybe slightly less) but regardless of that it totally transforms the car. Where the stock blowers go flat at 5k ish the stage 2s just pull you through the rev range relentlessly, in terms of spool and drive-ability it remains as compliant as the day it rolled off the production line!


Thought about joining the SVM sales team? :chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

sab said:


> Thought about joining the SVM sales team? :chuckle:


Some people might like to hear customer feedback, other's might want to be sarcastic and unconstructive.....:smokin:.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

alloy said:


> Some people might like to hear customer feedback, other's might want to be sarcastic and unconstructive.....:smokin:.


Would love to see a stage 5 speedo video, happy to help if you fancy it sometime, I enjoy putting videos together.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamie, don't you find speedo videos a little dull?

I'd rather look at a vbox plot, plus it has a chance of being accurate.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I love a good speedo video, I love car videos full stop tbh, I spend a good chunk of my free time on YouTube.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> I love a good speedo video, I love car videos full stop tbh, I spend a good chunk of my free time on YouTube.


Interestingly on my stock tyres I have compared my JDM converted speedo to Vbox GPS and the result (from memory) are:

GTR Speedo - Vbox GPS

30 - 26.5
40 - 38
70 - 69
120 - 119.5
150 - 150

Just FYI

Yes I love a good speedo video when the person taking it has mounted a good quality camera steadily. If the write up is good it really gives a great real world idea of how a car goes in various stages of tune. I myself run 3 hero3's and will be doing a full video selection later this month. I'm no journalist but I make a mean video! Jamie, where does the time go when your watching you tube, it literally sucks hours out of your life!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

maybe I'm missing something.

My wife keeps showing me youtube clicks of puppies (3rd child syndrome), those I am beginning to appreciate but with the car, it just doesn't cut it. You can't appreciate the sound, the volume or the acceleration.

I prefer to read stuff than watch it (except for porn!).


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome deal,

Interested in this turbo article, difference between these IHI and Garret turbos.

Can vouch for the 750R, been running faultless for 2 years.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Out of interest how much more torque can these IHI turbos ones go to? Assuming adam has the same or similar Garrett and he already has silly peak torque, are you saying IHI can go even more?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

robsm said:


> Out of interest how much more torque can these IHI turbos ones go to? Assuming adam has the same or similar Garrett and he already has silly peak torque, are you saying IHI can go even more?


Max on an SVM Stage 4 IHi unit 880llbs ft & Bhp circa 780Bhp maybe a little more with Headwork and further in house products 

Ryan is having SVM gtx3071 units We are are confident even @ Ryans Spec BHP to Rise
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The turbos can produce a lot, they can certainly on mine too, it just depends how much boost you are prepared to run.

I'm not prepared to go higher than I have at the moment because of the internals. That's a mark of how big your balls are, not how good your turbos are. Of course you can't just keep upping the boost and expecting the turbo to deliver. It will have a maximum pressure ratio beyond which it becomes inefficient.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> The turbos can produce a lot, they can certainly on mine too, it just depends how much boost you are prepared to run.
> 
> I'm not prepared to go higher than I have at the moment because of the internals. That's a mark of how big your balls are, not how good your turbos are. Of course you can't just keep upping the boost and expecting the turbo to deliver. It will have a maximum pressure ratio beyond which it becomes inefficient.


Adam not always the case, Running to much boost can over speed your units and they would sh,t themselves 
Compressor and turbine and waste gate operating presure designs are all crucial within the parameter of the OEM 
manifold design
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Adam not always the case, Running to much boost can over speed your units and they would sh,t themselves
> Compressor and turbine and waste gate operating presure designs are all crucial within the parameter of the OEM
> manifold design
> kk


Hence my last two sentences Kev. It's also essential that the turbo is balanced properly, as when you get close to 200,000rpm, imbalances put an exponentially worse loading on the turbo.

I assume your IHI turbos run a ball raced hybridised core?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Both our IHI and Garret cores run BB 
kk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Kev whats the cost difference if you already have a 650r?

Plus what is the exact power and torque of a 750r on v-power and also what can you run if you do the rods?

Is what will be needed on top of the 650r?

•2x SVM Custom IHI or Garrett Hybrid Ball Bearing High performance Turbo unit
•2x Garrett High pressure waste gate capsules with billet alloy mounting brackets
•SVM Bar and plate twin intercoolers
•70 mm Alloy intercooler hard pipe kit
•70mm Silicon interconnecting couplers
•Full set of Intercooler Murray Hose Clamps
•6x ASNU 1050cc or 1100cc (your choice) fuel injectors ..(1100cc's will feed more power when required)
•2x 300l or 400l Fuel pumps (again we give you the choice)
•Boost control adjustable from steering wheel (up to 4 can be configured)
•Various Bespoke Ignition and Timing maps
•Engine Oil & Filter change, A/C Re-Gas, Coolant Change, Brake Fluid Check, Multipoint Safety Inspection Carried out FOC
•Full valet road tested and set up,


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

For sake of clarity, does the 750R package produce 750bhp on 99RON fuel? I'm sure I read the 650R is 650bhp on race fuel and more like 620bhp on 99RON.

Anders


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> My wife keeps showing me youtube clicks of puppies (3rd child syndrome), those I am beginning to appreciate but with the car, it just doesn't cut it. You can't appreciate the sound, the volume or the acceleration.
> 
> I prefer to read stuff than watch it (except for porn!).


I agree, video dulls down the whole experience. It's just not a good reference at all.

On the other subject well written porn Can be quite entertaining :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> For sake of clarity, does the 750R package produce 750bhp on 99RON fuel? I'm sure I read the 650R is 650bhp on race fuel and more like 620bhp on 99RON.
> 
> Anders


My 650R made 645bhp on V-Power 99.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

GTRNICK said:


> Hi Kev whats the cost difference if you already have a 650r?
> 
> Plus what is the exact power and torque of a 750r on v-power and also what can you run if you do the rods?
> 
> ...





I'd like a price also upgrading from a 650R spec please?

What power can stock clutch take? Sure at 750hp it must be near the limit?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> I'd like a price also upgrading from a 650R spec please?
> 
> What power can stock clutch take? Sure at 750hp it must be near the limit?


Stock clutches will near there limit, but it depends how good you stock clutches
are?? how many miles they have,what abuse they have taken etc etc
Good low milage,good condition cars can hold on, IMO if you budget can stretch to it, Take up one of the 2013 SVM offers , 14 x plate clutch and clips for the 
Value price of £1800+vat (full Job Together) or Clutch @ £1200+vat(on its own) or clips on there own @£1000 Offers *valued for 1 month*

Regards to your 650R -750R upgrade, it may be easier to phone, as the "package prices"offerd recently are like for like,for easy comparison not the Norm 750R 
SVM have been supplying for several years.

Matt ,as you have a 650R we will do out utmost to give you the best deal
to Upgrade  please email direct [email protected] or phone the New office direct on 01952 583917
regards kk


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Grimson said:


> My 650R made 645bhp on V-Power 99.


Thanks for clearing that up, I remember reading threads where people said E85 or race fuel would be required to make quoted figure.

Does any one have a dyno plot from a 750R conversion?

Anders


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> For sake of clarity, does the 750R package produce 750bhp on 99RON fuel? I'm sure I read the 650R is 650bhp on race fuel and more like 620bhp on 99RON.
> 
> Anders


There have been many posts how much BHP our cars make!
From 650Rs through to the Hulk
Blue thunder in his 650R produced 647BHP (99ron)
Andy it will depend engine age,use,and condition,all are tuned to an individual
safe limit, dependant on climate,altitude,engine knock etc as all good tuners know.

None are off the shelf generic maps, we get the best we can from each individual car  as safely as we can.

We are always clarify our conversion, "powers" when and however we can
On independent Rollers,and @ timing sessions, many are taken by the owners,and not prepared be fore hand! It is laughable How the SVM cars get scrutinised by a certain group and yet the cars strut there stuff so convincingly:squintdan We don't need to keep saying the same old things over and over..Its about time IMO a certain group got together with
a gaggle of SVM tuned cars, IMO Which /what /who and how much comes out 

We used to call these shoot out's lol

Obviously your Tune needs to get out there for clarification, what you think you have , and what you actually have!

For clarification , we will oblige with a comparison test car
Regards kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi as promised The Stage 5 / 750R conversion  £13695
> Again menu listed for easy cross reference and comparisons
> 
> Again we offer as a complete package price with no hidden extras, New onto the market and to give you guys some extra choice we are offering two turbo styles at the same price , Torque monsters based on our Ball bearing IHI cores (for maximum Torque) or for the BHP crazy guys are our Garrett Hybrid ball bearing units Both styles utilise garret high performance waste gate capsules for accurate boost control
> ...


For clarification again what this offer is  what you get and prices menu style 

As a matter of interest , Ryan is putting to test a set of GT28 and GT3071 turbo units from SVM


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There have been many posts how much BHP our cars make!
> From 650Rs through to the Hulk
> Blue thunder in his 650R produced 647BHP (99ron)
> Andy it will depend engine age,use,and condition,all are tuned to an individual
> ...


Kevan

I think power and dyno questions crop up a lot because finding an SVM dyno plot for the higher spec packages via search is almost impossible. I did find two 650R graphs last night, one was Grimson at 645bhp the other was 612bhp.

I think it's a fair question to ask what target power is on v-power and a dyno graph also gives an idea of how the turbos spool.

Anders


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Anders, i hope to get mine down SRR some time soon. Mine is largely this spec however retains OEM IC cores


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

has anyone thats taken an SVM package, been unhappy with what they have got for their money? i havent ever read such a thread.....these packages/upgrades arent cheap, as with general gtr tuning, and i d think most people who had shelled out would be fairly vocal if the end product didnt perform as advertised.

i m no ones fanboy and dont subscribe to any particular crowd on here, hats off to SVM for trying to simplify things and be transparent.

keep up the obvious good work!

j.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

alloy said:


> Anders, i hope to get mine down SRR some time soon. Mine is largely this spec however retains OEM IC cores


Nice one I wouldn't mind coming down to see that.

Anders


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

JamieP also made 645bhp like mine: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172144-svm-102mm-v-hks-spec-r-exhaust-test.html

Few differences between our cars and different dynos but similar results.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Disappointed*

Personally I'm very disappointed with SVM and particularly KK and AMAR.

They promised me 1000 BHP on Race fuel and I got MUCH MUCH MORE 

How dare they!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Personally I'm very disappointed with SVM and particularly KK and AMAR.
> 
> They promised me 1000 BHP on Race fuel and I got MUCH MUCH MORE
> 
> How dare they!


John are you on the right thread? the 1k club is somewhere else lol
4u however Look for the door that states 1.4k club members only  You may be billy no mates however  not to many out there
lol kk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Hi Kev whats the cost difference if you already have a 650r?
> 
> Plus what is the exact power and torque of a 750r on v-power and also what can you run if you do the rods?
> 
> ...


I'm repeating my post as I would like my questions answered please if thats okay?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> Personally I'm very disappointed with SVM and particularly KK and AMAR.
> 
> They promised me 1000 BHP on Race fuel and I got MUCH MUCH MORE
> 
> How dare they!


LOL yup that's Kev & Amar for you, always underestimating and over delivering


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> Hi Kev whats the cost difference if you already have a 650r?
> 
> Plus what is the exact power and torque of a 750r on v-power and also what can you run if you do the rods?
> 
> ...


Hi Nick if you can let me know if you have an SVM 650R package pls
Itemise what you have, eg down pipes, what injectors, are you on maf or map tune, what air filters have you, what size maf pipes etc

*I will then Price up the upgrade parts for you*
However you should be able to get a ball park from the listings I have made


Regarding exact BHP and Torque any company stating exact on every GTR is not truthful,(condition factors come into play)
Until a particular car is assed with the components we can give ball parks, and that we have given.
I reiterate each individual GTR gets bespoke maps to engine condition
It would be very ill advised to just turn the tap up to x bhp or torque without exact mapping and data logging results taken into consideration

SVM are proud of there results and conversions and will for sure get the best out of the collective group of parts 

We have menu list all parts,to be sold in packages, we do hope this is the way forward you guys want


kk


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

guys I am very tempted by this offer you got going but ..

My car is running Ecutek software together with 1000cc injectors, 3inch intakes , 90mm exhaust. Would it be possible to do me an offer minus the stuff I already have? Will having the ecutek software be a problem?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sinth said:


> guys I am very tempted by this offer you got going but ..
> 
> My car is running Ecutek software together with 1000cc injectors, 3inch intakes , 90mm exhaust. Would it be possible to do me an offer minus the stuff I already have? Will having the ecutek software be a problem?
> 
> thanks


We are always up 4 a deal 
From that list I feel 1000cc (I presume ID) I would like to change for 1050cc ASNU's its not so much the size, as the atomisation of fuel the ASNU give  and Yes The Ecutek would have to Go

I can work with you other components, however would like to see the Intakes and filters a little larger

I will PM 
kk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Nick if you can let me know if you have an SVM 650R package pls
> Itemise what you have, eg down pipes, what injectors, are you on maf or map tune, what air filters have you, what size maf pipes etc
> 
> *I will then Price up the upgrade parts for you*
> ...


1. Steel Y-Pipe
2. 90mm Titanium exhast GTC Titan
3. Down Pipe with heat resistant rap
4. 1000cc Injectors
5. Full Intake Kit
6. Cobb access port with engine and transmission remap
7. All standard black rubber connecting pipes in engine bay changed to blue rubber
8. Air intakes on front bumper


So basically most of the parts I removed from the list.

Car also has a circlip upgrade.

I know the car will need the upgraded clutch kit for the 750R pack.

So now can you give me a price please.

As for power & torque figures "exact" may have been the wrong word to use, so approximate please for the 750R plus if the rods are changed what extra torque will it run?

Thanks,

Nick.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> A 650R kit has full gtc 90mm from turbo back, K&N and 80mm intake pipes running mafs, 1050cc injectors, low boost map cobb ap tune inc cobb, upgrade pump plus blowoff valves.
> 
> So basically most of the parts I removed from the list.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick
In your case: SVM Turbos/Intercoolers/Asnu inj/485 pumps/14 plate Clutches

Working with your parts The cost to you is £9850inc vat
your approximate Power is 750 bhp Torque without Rods is circa 700llbsft

With Rods BHP 780bhp and Torque raised circa 750llbsft ( Engine Build @ additional cost)
kk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Nick
> In your case: SVM Turbos/Intercoolers/Asnu inj/485 pumps/14 plate Clutches
> 
> Working with your parts The cost to you is £9850inc vat
> ...


Thanks got me thinking now


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> John are you on the right thread? the 1k club is somewhere else lol
> 4u however Look for the door that states 1.4k club members only  You may be billy no mates however  not to many out there
> lol kk


Dont need mates just need Medusa back running:bawling:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Mad Hanton, you confirmed for Marham mate?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

robsm said:


> Mad Hanton, you confirmed for Marham mate?


Tickets purchased just waiting on SVM on progress of Medusa


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Good man, see you there, fingers crossed this year for the weather.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are always up 4 a deal
> From that list I feel 1000cc (I presume ID) I would like to change for 1050cc ASNU's its not so much the size, as the atomisation of fuel the ASNU give  and Yes The Ecutek would have to Go
> 
> I can work with you other components, however would like to see the Intakes and filters a little larger
> ...


Kev, you do have the Ecutek Kit now so i can always fire over some base maps to get these running enough so they can get to dyno if customers dont want to lose the Ecutek... as its over £400 of Licences which they will lose out on by converting to cobb which cant be sold on like a accesport setup


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> With Rods BHP 780bhp and Torque raised circa 750llbsft ( Engine Build @ additional cost)
> kk


That would be interesting to see what a rod and piston build would be?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Ryan.g said:


> Kev, you do have the Ecutek Kit now so i can always fire over some base maps to get these running enough so they can get to dyno if customers dont want to lose the Ecutek... as its over £400 of Licences which they will lose out on by converting to cobb which cant be sold on like a accesport setup


This would be great if you could. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sinth said:


> This would be great if you could. :thumbsup:


We can do anything with Ryan 
well almost lol
kk


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Working with your parts The cost to you is £9850inc vat
> your approximate Power is 750 bhp Torque without Rods is circa 700llbsft
> 
> kk


So would you rate the stock rods @ 700 lb of torque?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

rob wild said:


> So would you rate the stock rods @ 700 lb of torque?


Yes interested to know as im in that boat too and only run 600lb. Another 100 would be great!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Yes interested to know as im in that boat too and only run 600lb. Another 100 would be great!


Depends on engine condition, Data results etc how far the tune can go!
That is the Million Dollar Question on the Stage 5 tune....The Products will easily pull over engines limitations, The Tuner will have to Restrict Power
some degree  I like to personally cap @ 650llbs ft and Circa 720bhp for a 750R
In America they run more

This isn't saying a Stg 5 wont or cant Run More, its my personal recommendation on an average condition GTR

So why not stick with a 650R or 700R?? Easy answer to that, is Each conversion has a 
working preference (safer level), a power level that the engine likes to [email protected]
For example A 1200bhp developed car running 1000bhp has head room
If you had the 1000bhp car Running 1000bhp, this car is flat out so to speak!
and is Not the same machine.

In conclusion A 750R running Within its self is a safe Car..BHP and Torque have to be assessed *on that car*!(Between 650 and 700 iibs ft can be obtained)

If we had a Stock car running OEM parts @ 700llb or Torques this isn't safe 
Or the wrong Tune requests will add issues 

The point I am making is to invest in Your conversion as much as you can afford
If a desired power level is required (Running most of the time) upgrade to parts that can easily sustain that power, Not just max limits!...Rods are IMO a must even if I had a stock car doing tracks, Rods can let go even with stock engines,,I'm not suggesting your all sitting on time bombs, I'm just stating they can go and have gone at much lower torques than what is being suggested hear!

There is No guarantee even with OEM, we all drive differently, some guys abuse, some take more care Mentioning No Names JH :chuckle:
As a tuner I have to accommodate most variations

SVM can like any other tuner, Tune to what they have in front of them as safely as possible, We have to accept some car will or can run more than others 
Hope this info helps!
One more side point, You Guys can discuss similar issue to the points above! *Turbo size choice!*
Boost pressure, Volumn of air etc 
You can have the same power running more pressure than a larger turbo running
less pressure  Reason to change?
Then what about where and how this volumn/air pressure is supplied across the tune affecting "your Rods"?
Keep you going Lol
kk
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rob wild said:


> That would be interesting to see what a rod and piston build would be?


Keep an eye on Ryans car
He only has Rods changed and Now The new SVM turbos 
Results before the weekend I'm told 

Should make 780bhp 
kk


----------

